# scolopendra hardwicki



## Scolopendra777 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi there guys iv just found this dealer whos selling scolopendra hardwicki's , for £135.00 is it worth it as i know its legit as iv known people whos bought off him , also there only 6 to 8cm big at the moment , thanks Jon Armstrong


----------



## szappan (Apr 10, 2009)

Price seems a little steep, but then again, I guess the market determines that... supply vs demand and all that stuff.  Unfortunately there haven't been enough hardwickei on the market for a cost comparison.  We could be on the cusp of a bunch of them coming on the market, or that'll be the last one you see.  Who knows?!

So I'm afraid I can't really offer a concrete answer but in similar dilemmas I usually ask myself: Which will I regret more?  Buying "X" or _not_ buying "X"? (ie. tickets for FNM @ Novarock or not?)  And in the end that's a personal preference thing - how much is it worth for you?

Good luck with your decision making!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 10, 2009)

All I can say is, if you can afford it, why not?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 10, 2009)

6 to 8 cm's is about 2-3/8 to 3-1/4 inch.There small and that should not be 
a problem.The dealer's all get at least 25 euros to ship to the U.S. and thats 
if you can find one that will ship to you without you having a import permit.If 
you have a import permit the price will go up 10 times the amount.Then 
there 2.9% paypal  + 1% because it's going outside the U.S.That means if 
you can sneak a order past customs.The first one  will cost you about $220. 
If your in in europe it will be cheaper.Hopefully I will produce them and the 
price will be half of that. 

PS:I forgot something.If you bring them in legally.Customs has a inspection fee that just 
went up 2 or 3 months ago from $55. to $130.So to bring in a small box from europe cost 
amost $400.You need to bring 300 or 400 T's and pedes to spread out the cost.So if you 
do it legally you get screwed.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Draiman (Apr 10, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> 6 to 8 cm's is about 2-3/8 to 3-1/4 inch.There small and that should not be
> a problem.The dealer's all get at least 25 euros to ship to the U.S. and thats
> if you can find one that will ship to you without you having a import permit.If
> you have a import permit the price will go up 10 times the amount.Then
> ...


He's in Britain.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Gavin, 
I know he is in the U.K.I was talking about U.S. imports.Gavin have a great 
day 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 10, 2009)

What does talking about imports have to do with him asking if they were priced for a good deal or not?  I didnt see anything in their post indicating they wanted to know about the import process.

I'd say it's a good deal since not many people have them.  They are pricey but so are p. metallica's and m. balfouri's.  Neat looking pede btw.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 10, 2009)

I found the dealer who has them.It took a whole 10 minutes to do so.It's the 
only deal,good or bad.I was just letting the poeple in the U.S whats involved 
with trying to bring the in from europe.While 135 euros = about $175.Theres 
alot more to it.For the people that would be considering it. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 18, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I found the dealer who has them.It took a whole 10 minutes to do so.It's the
> only deal,good or bad.I was just letting the poeple in the U.S whats involved
> with trying to bring the in from europe.While 135 euros = about $175.Theres
> alot more to it.For the people that would be considering it.
> ...


Not wanting others to get a piece of the pie are we?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Jadespider1985,  
I wouldn't advise anyone to order small pedes from 2-3/8" to 3-1/4" from the 
UK.It will cost you 25 euros in shipping.So it will cost you about $220.Thay  
will ship it regular mail and that takes 7 to 10 days from the UK.Thay don't 
guarantee live arrival unless you live in the UK and a small pedes like that 
can't go that long without water.All you would get is a dead dehydrated 
pedeling so you would be throwing away $220.If thay were in the United 
States I would jump on them.But there not.I'm sure there are people that 
are going to try.So watch for post to see if any get here alive.If thay were 
larger thay would have a better chance of making it.Because it would take 
longer for them to dehydrate.I wish I had better news.Anyway Jadespider 
1985 have a great weekend. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 18, 2009)

major hijack.


----------



## psychofox (Apr 19, 2009)

Afraid of competitors or something? How do you know that the only shipment option is regular mail that takes 7-10 days? Anyway, I've had pedes much smaller than 8cm in the mail for two weeks and arrive alive and healthy. So your claim that pedes at that size don't survive 7-10 days in the mail is wrong.



Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Jadespider1985,
> I wouldn't advise anyone to order small pedes from 2-3/8" to 3-1/4" from the
> UK.It will cost you 25 euros in shipping.So it will cost you about $220.Thay
> will ship it regular mail and that takes 7 to 10 days from the UK.Thay don't
> ...


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 19, 2009)

It's true, they can go a long time if you package them right.  A way I do it is to put them in a deli with holes in it.  I put a paper towel in with it and barely spray the towel after I fold it and put it in there.  Then I spray the sides so there are droplets.  Then, I put the deli/delis in a large freezer bag.  In that freezer bag, I put a folded paper towel in.  THAT paper towel I wet down.  Zip lock it and it should last a long time.  I usually try to cushion stuff in the package with that white cottony stuff you buy at hobby stores, that white stuff people use at Xmas.  I would be a little worried about them getting too hot on the way over and frying on the way though.  I also don't like getting caught doing stuff like that but that's just me


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Psycofox, 
I been doing this a long time.Maybe longer then you been alive.I got them 
sent every way possible over the years from europe.The only way thay can 
from the UK for 25 euros is regular mail.Regular mail is thrown alround like a 
football.I'm not telling you not to buy them.Go right ahead.I was just letting 
the people know what to expect.I bring in bugs from europe 5 or 10 times a 
year.I only bring them in legally and with permits.I lost to many bugs and to 
much money.It's like rolling dice and you have to be lucky.The only luck i've 
had was bad.If you do it?Make a thread and let the members know thecome 
and good luck. 



Hi Galapoheros, 
I keep bumping in to you everywhere.I went on National Geographic website 
and found the video.If you go back to the thread.If you click on 9:31 PM.It 
will take right to the video I was talking about.I hope you enjoy it.Anyway 
there is always a chance you could get one alive.But alot of the dealers don't 
care.Because thay already got your money and thay tell you thay don't 
guarantee live arival.Anyway have a great day and i hope you like the video. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## psychofox (Apr 20, 2009)

Rob: It's very likely that you've been in this game longer than I've been alive, and I don't disrespect you or your experience. When it comes to shipping, you get what you pay for. I guess it's possible to pay more and get faster shipping, isn't it? To me, it seems rather odd to order such expensive animals (possibly several specimens too) and then risk their life (and your money) by saving some $ on the shipping. 

Further, my experience is different from yours. Although I'm mainly a scorpion guy, I've imported centipedes from different parts of the world without problems. Smaller orders when the temperatures have been fine, has often taken over a week, and I've had very few DOA's. The few incidents I've had, had probably more to do with poor packing than anything else. I'm European by the way, so all imports have been done legally. So if I was an US citizen and wanted some S. hardwicki, I would not let the fact that they were sold from England stop me.


----------



## xenesthis (Apr 23, 2009)

*Just a reminder...*

"Regarding International Sales

As we are an international community here on Arachnoboards, we felt we should make this announcement.

It is the responsibility of the buyer and seller to know the laws of their respective countries regarding the import/export of the goods they are dealing in. (In most cases on this site, arachnids or other "arachnopets".)

For those members residing in the United States, it is ILLEGAL to import or export without the appropriate permits. If the person you are dealing with has the appropriate permits for their country, that has NO bearing on the fact that YOU must ALSO have the appropriate permits in the U.S.

_"Brown Boxing"* is not only illegal, it's stupid. If you're caught, the least of your worries will be the impounding of the "Brown Box" and the worst could be some hefty fines as well as jail time._

It's just not worth it.

Scott"


----------



## tabor (Apr 29, 2009)

no one is going to make over $1k profit selling/breeding these in the US.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2009)

You might be right, just doesn't seem to be enough pede people out there in the US.  I feel several will sell real fast though, but then a fast lack of demand.


----------

